# Do I quit?



## ADHDsucks (May 28, 2022)

Hi I have been having the most frustrating time at target. I am a guest advocate and have been with Target for 2 years currently. 

I haven’t had my medical issues taken seriously and now they are making it super hard on me for the legal stuff and I just needed some candy for my low blood sugars.
Team leads have been not helpful. They don’t tell me where to go to get help or anything.
Here is my story of what is putting me over the edge right now.

I went into my target location with my family. I had no money in my bank account so I returned an extra set of legos for a merchandise card. I even told the guy who helped with the return because he is my buddy.
When I got all my items we decided to go to self checkout and scanned everything. The totally was around 60 with my team member discount. So when we were done scanning our stuff, I pulled out my target wallet and scanned it to add my TM discount and some circle offers. I realized after I did it that my red card was turned on for my wallet. 
It just so happens that my buddy is watching self checkout now and we chat a bit while we are scanning. And as soon as I realize I needed to add the merch card, I turned to him and was like hey can you remove my wallet because my red card is on. And he walked over and put how many bags and hit pay.
I was looking away and then when I turned back he was pressing pay and the loading screen popped up. And I was like dude what did you do there’s no money on my card. This is why I did the return. I had told him this already of course. 
He turned to me and was like “oops hehe” and I said “you need to void this right now, there is no money on that card to be charged. And he just tells me to go to guest service.
The girl at guest service is kinda confused about what happened when my partner is explaining to her. She kept looking away from my partner while she was talking to address me and even answer her question to me. When the SETL came up, she also never looked at my partner and only spoke to me. She was very bothered when I double checked there was nothing else that could be done by her right then. (Side note- many times while I’m on the clock my setls have been dismissive and I’m double checking and bugging them for the guest’s sake to make sure we have taken care of them as best we can right then).
3-5 business days kept being repeated by everyone. I was fed up so later I called corporate, the team member read off of a poorly written script and just kept saying 3-5 business days.

So I understand how the charge is out of Target’s hands once it’s been processed but no one was telling me what I had to do to try to get some help. And no one apologized or took responsibility for the team member processing my card after I tell him I need help removing it. That day the corporate team member I spoke to tells me his supervisor is out for the night and I have to call back tomorrow, after the red card has already charged my card. This would put me in the negatives and my bank charges quite a bit of fees when you pull out more then you have.  

It did work out when I called the next day. Only one team lead told me that because the void was done that day the charge should never even come our of my account. This is what I had been asking the whole time but nothing was adding up or making sense. The money was never pulled out but still no one was seeing how serious it was and how disrespected I was unfortunately.

Man, if a Karen got processed like that because a team lead hit pay, we would all be in trouble. I would have just called my SETL right then and said please help them, I really screwed up.

I’m fed up and my mental health is the worst at work. I cant even stand to be there or try to work. I have a closing shift tomorrow and two 8 hour shifts next week. For the week of June 5th, u got scheduled no shifts and I was never told by anyone I wouldn’t be scheduled.

i just want some advice or opinions on quitting. Should i put my two weeks in? Should I just quit? Can I use my sick time during my two weeks? I have a lot of sick time left, just because my health is really good and I’ve only had to go start leaving early because of the stress at work and just how everyone’s treating me.
I already have a second job. I’m ready to leave. Whatcha think?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 28, 2022)

ADHDsucks said:


> Hi I have been having the most frustrating time at target. I am a guest advocate and have been with Target for 2 years currently.
> 
> I haven’t had my medical issues taken seriously and now they are making it super hard on me for the legal stuff and I just needed some candy for my low blood sugars.
> Team leads have been not helpful. They don’t tell me where to go to get help or anything.
> ...


Talk to your hr or etl about Ada. Take a day off, is suggested. Put your shifts on the swap board


----------



## Ringwraith917 (May 28, 2022)

If you quit how are you going to pay your bills? Obviously you're unhappy at Target you should try to apply elsewhere


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 28, 2022)

OP , your post is too long , so I didn’t read it, but good luck with whatever grievance you have with Target. 
consult a loved one or a friend when contemplating important decisions.


----------



## Xanatos (May 28, 2022)

ADHDsucks said:


> Man, if a Karen got processed like that because a team lead hit pay, we would all be in trouble. I would have just called my SETL right then and said please help them, I really screwed up.
> 
> I’m fed up and my mental health is the worst at work. I cant even stand to be there or try to work. I have a closing shift tomorrow and two 8 hour shifts next week. For the week of June 5th, u got scheduled no shifts and I was never told by anyone I wouldn’t be scheduled.
> 
> ...


It sounds like it _did _happen to a Karen. You messed up on something that is obviously very very important to you and you couldn't be bothered to watch to make sure it got fixed.

You can't stand to be at work and you already have a second job and they aren't even scheduling you. Quit.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 28, 2022)

You really need to get some help.  You need to simplify things, the post is far too long and intense.  Back up, slow down, think things out.  You want to buy something?  Forget the electronics for now, it's too much for you, you have other things to remedy.  Show your TM discount, use cash or a CC and be done with it.  Stop getting so many others into your mix, in short try to simplify your life at least for now.  We used a term in the engineering field called K I S S.  It's an acronym.  Good luck.


----------



## ADHDsucks (May 28, 2022)

Ringwraith917 said:


> If you quit how are you going to pay your bills? Obviously you're unhappy at Target you should try to apply elsewhere


Oh yeah I have a second job already.


----------



## ADHDsucks (May 28, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> OP , your post is too long , so I didn’t read it, but good luck with whatever grievance you have with Target.
> consult a loved one or a friend when contemplating important decisions.


Oh man I get it hahaha


----------



## ADHDsucks (May 28, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> It sounds like it _did _happen to a Karen. You messed up on something that is obviously very very important to you and you couldn't be bothered to watch to make sure it got fixed.
> 
> You can't stand to be at work and you already have a second job and they aren't even scheduling you. Quit.


I am confused by what you mean by me messing up? I stated “I screwed up” in regards to if I had been a team member who walked up a a guest’s self checkout and clicked pay when they didn’t want to charge their red card. Not sure how I’m a Karen when I’m a student and taking care of my family and a target team member. I work in the front lanes, I know how the self checkouts work, why would I just not know to click pay


----------



## Xanatos (May 28, 2022)

ADHDsucks said:


> I am confused by what you mean by me messing up?


You tried to pay with your red card.


----------



## ADHDsucks (May 28, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> You tried to pay with your red card.


Oh I see. On the app my red card was turned on because that the way I pay to use my team member discount. Team members remove the wallets all the time from self-checkout. He just had to w eyed his team member number and then press some buttons.


----------



## ADHDsucks (May 28, 2022)

READ THIS SIMPLIFIED  

I see I just included way too much. And probably just should have stuck with my main questions.
I would like to put my two weeks in, can I use my sick time for the rest of my shifts? Can I just quit or is it better to put my two weeks in?


----------



## lucidtm (Jun 4, 2022)

ADHDsucks said:


> Hi I have been having the most frustrating time at target. I am a guest advocate and have been with Target for 2 years currently.
> 
> *I haven’t had my medical issues taken seriously and now they are making it super hard on me for the legal stuff *and I just needed some candy for my low blood sugars.
> *Team leads have been not helpful*. They don’t tell me where to go to get help or anything.
> ...


To answer the above in bold - to get info on what you need for ADA accommodations/legal stuff (mentioned in this thread) you need to have a closed door, sit down convo with your ETL HR. You're also going to need to get with your doctor so that they can provide any info that your ETL HR needs. Team Leads aren't likely to be helpful with the "legal stuff" because they might not have any idea what to tell you. TBH, you'll want to talk to the ETL HR either way, so just bypass the Team Leads. 

Between the 2 threads I've seen from you, I would say just quit. Based off of what you're saying, Target doesn't seem to be a positive experience for your well-being. You already have the second job, so it sounds like you already know the answer you're looking for.

You can use sick time during your 2 weeks, make sure when you call in you're keeping a log of the leader you're speaking with and how many hours sick you want to use. If you want to use the sick hours, make sure you are talking with HR or that the person is leaving a note for HR. Follow up on another day to ensure that HR was notified.


----------



## NKG (Jun 4, 2022)

ADHDsucks said:


> Hi I have been having the most frustrating time at target. I am a guest advocate and have been with Target for 2 years currently.
> 
> I haven’t had my medical issues taken seriously and now they are making it super hard on me for the legal stuff and I just needed some candy for my low blood sugars.
> Team leads have been not helpful. They don’t tell me where to go to get help or anything.
> ...


If you want to quit do it. There's no guarantee that they will let you stay if you give up shifts and use sick days.


----------

